# Nishikigoi-Fernöstliche Schönheit in saarländischen Teichen



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

Am: 07.09.2004
Beginn 18:15 ende 18:45
im SR
Tierreportage 
Erstsendung in SR Fernsehen: 18.01.2004 


viel spaß noch  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

Danke, ist bereits notiert... 
Hoffe ich komme dazu es aufzunehmen, werd's dann wieder zur Verfügung stellen

bis dahin
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

hi....

ich hoffe auch weil ich nicht dazu kommen werde *heul*

hat den jemand am 03.09.04 im phoenix "kult um den koi" Dokumentation über "japans edelkarpfen groß im geschäft" aufgenommen???


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2004)

tut mir leid, ich hab den Sender auf meiner Anlage leider nicht gefunden... auch ein Sendersuchlauf brachte kein Ergebnis, sendet der nicht über Digital ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2004)

arrgh und ich habe es verpasst zu schauen  :cry: 

hat sonst jemand vieleicht es aufgenommen ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2004)

hallo, 

ich hab's auch nicht gesehen.  :cry: 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2004)

@ Lars: Mensch Kerl, hast Du keinen Videorecorder   Die Dinger kann man doch auch im voraus programmieren.

Du kannst aber den Sender anmailen, die schicken Dir das Band. 

Ich hab das auch mal gemacht und hat, wie ich glaube mich zu erinnern, so um die 20 Mark (ist schon was her  ) gekostet. Vielleicht ist das ne ALternative für Dich


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2004)

klar habe ich einen videorekorder, zumindest meine ich das. im zeitalter von dvd und e_m_u_l_e habe ich diesen aba schon seit jahren nicht mehr benutzt. denke das ich noch nicht mal ein band habe ;-)

hoffe vielmehr auf jemanden der es mit dem computer aufgenommen hat *hoff*


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2004)

Scusi Lars, wollte Dir nicht zu nahe treten  , aber dann hilft wohl wirklich nur hoffen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

Ich habe es gesehen, aber das mit dem aufnehmen hat auch nicht geklappt!


----------

